# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Помогите разобраться

## Сандра

Здравствуйте! Посоветовали написать вопросы сюда.
я не могу понять, от куда что берется.
Стих 4.22.5
"царь показал пример, как следует...."
не вижу в переводе такое. Вижу "он повел себя как благовоспитанный человек". 
это же совсем разные вещи.
или
Вот стих 4.22.9
Последнее предложение перевода "Даже Господь Брахма и Господь Шива неспособны постичь Сверхдушу".
В пословном переводе и на санскрите нет такого предложения. Такое ощущение, что его подставили.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Здравствуйте! Посоветовали написать вопросы сюда.
> я не могу понять, от куда что берется.
> Стих 4.22.5
> "царь показал пример, как следует...."
> не вижу в переводе такое. Вижу "он повел себя как благовоспитанный человек". 
> это же совсем разные вещи.
> или
> Вот стих 4.22.9
> Последнее предложение перевода "Даже Господь Брахма и Господь Шива неспособны постичь Сверхдушу".
> В пословном переводе и на санскрите нет такого предложения. Такое ощущение, что его подставили.


Оба предложения в русских книгах представляют собой точный перевод слов Шрилы Прабхупады, который именно так изложил смысл данных стихов. Следует понять, что перевод Шрилы Прабхупады не является техническим или буквальным - Шрила Прабхупада излагает прежде всего _смысл_ стиха, а не просто воссоздает его копию на иностранном языке. Поэтому иногда его переводы оказываются более объемными, нежели изначальный санскритский текст. Что, впрочем, неудивительно, если учесть, что санскрит вообще язык сложный и в ряде случаев позволяющий множественные толкования.
В первом примере все довольно ясно, и смысл передан совершенно верно: приняв с почтением святых, царь повел себя, как положено праведнику и тем самым показал пример другим. Тут явная перекличка со стихом "Гиты" яд яд ачарати шрештхас... ("Какие бы нормы ни устанавливал великий человек своим поведением, весь мир следует им"). Также см. комментарий.
Во втором примере пассаж с Брахмой и Шивой является переводом последних двух строк: йатха (как) йе (те) асйа-хетавах (кто является причиной [существования] материальной вселенной, т.е. полубоги, такие как Брахма и Шива) на эва лакшйате (не могут видеть) сарва-дршам (Сверхдушу).

----------

